# Prime Day deals on Fires



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Most basic Fire tablet



Price is $33.33 for Prime Day

Fire Kids Edition Tablet, 7" Display, Wi-Fi, 8 GB, Kid-Proof Case



Oddly -- that link takes you to the 6" model which isn't on sale . . . but you'll be on the Amazon page and will see the Kids Edition available. Price is $69.99 and there are several case colors-- also comes with FreeTime unlimited and 2 year warranty. _Fixed it for you. --Betsy_

Fire HD 10



On sale for $149.99 which is $80 off the regular price.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The link to the green one shows it $50 off....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah -- but that's not a 'prime' deal . . . . if you click the kids edition image in the strip along the top, it's only $69.99 as a Prime deal.

The one the link maker pulled is called a 6 inch kids bundle. And it's a Fire HD vs an ordinary Fire. I couldn't make it link to the proper thing as I couldn't find the ASIN.

Note that, for all of these, there's a limit on how many they'll sell at that price.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Fixed it for you.  

If you click on the image of the item in the little banner, it'll take you to the page for that item.  That's how I got the ASIN.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> If you click on the image of the item in the little banner, it'll take you to the page for that item. That's how I got the ASIN.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks . . . but I DID do that . . . and couldn't find the ASIN on the page.

Probably time for caffeine. 

eta: <headslap> I see now that the ASIN shows in the URL bar -- didn't think of looking there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Too much Prime day excitement.  I'm trying to get my mind focused by working on a quilt design.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Too much Prime day excitement. I'm trying to get my mind focused by working on a quilt design.
> 
> Betsy


There is almost TOO much . . . . there's some 'women's fashions' on sale, so I thought I'd maybe look for a new pair of jeans . . . . product overload!


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Well I've done my shopping for the day.  I bought 2 yr subscription to kindle unlimited, a new pair of jeans and a kindle Paperwhite bundle for another niece's birthday.  I think someone needs to take my iPad away from me. lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dang, missed the subscription deal on KU.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Can't you get the KU deal here?
https://www.amazon.com/ref=PD16_GW_KU_PROMO/b/ref=br_imp?_encoding=UTF8&node=11876821011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=tile-A-4&pf_rd_r=MNN96XV8T3PYMNETM0DQ&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=40553a96-1b3b-468d-aa2b-222106cc2812&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Dang, missed the subscription deal on KU.


It popped up as an offer via Kindle for Android -- haven't checked the Fire yet; might be there as well.


----------



## Jill Nojack (Mar 7, 2014)

Andra said:


> Can't you get the KU deal here?
> https://www.amazon.com/ref=PD16_GW_KU_PROMO/b/ref=br_imp?_encoding=UTF8&node=11876821011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=tile-A-4&pf_rd_r=MNN96XV8T3PYMNETM0DQ&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=40553a96-1b3b-468d-aa2b-222106cc2812&pf_rd_i=desktop


That worked like a champ. Thanks so much for the link!


----------



## niahflame (Apr 14, 2012)

My mom snagged the 10 inch Fire. Lucky woman... I have an old 7 haha.


----------

